# Spanish based roasters



## heppy9979 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi chaps

I'm based in spain for a few months and am trying to get hold of some good fresh beans. I've looked on Spanish ebay but there doesn't seem to be any...but I could be looking for the wrong thing. Anyone any ideas?

Thanks

Ali


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

http://sprudge.com/barcelona-coffee-guide-vol-1-61167.html

http://sprudge.com/monkee-koffee-91207.html

http://sprudge.com/barcelona-independent-coffee-festival-99877.html

http://www.perfectdailygrind.com/2016/01/5-specialty-coffee-shops-to-visit-in-barcelona/

I haven't read the articles, but find out what shops the roasters are using and see if they have websites


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

There is a branch of Torch Coffee Roasters in Spain in Seville if you're near there http://www.torchcoffee.com/locations/ - I went earlier in the year, great place and great coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where in Spain are you based?


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

right side and Puchero are spanish and awesome !!!!!!


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Rightside are popular, often their beans are used at the famous Satan's Coffee

https://www.rightsidecoffee.com/

Although from a recent trip, out of the two I much preferred Nomad beans.

Both are fairly light roast new wave style.

http://nomadcoffee.es/en/

-jkk


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

JKK said:


> Rightside are popular, often their beans are used at the famous Satan's Coffee
> 
> https://www.rightsidecoffee.com/
> 
> ...


Any recommendations from either of those?

Thanks.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I found Nomad vastly better than Satan's corner. I had espresso and brewed at Nomad and both were delicious.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you purchase any beans from either?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> Did you purchase any beans from either?


No but I was actually going to suggest Nomad as a LSOL roaster.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Sakona are great - the guy used to work for 3FE in Dublin, now has a really nice cafe in San Sebastian and a roastery somewhere on the outskirts.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking forward to trying these after a few recommendations about Nømad...


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

--


----------



## mrbagel (Mar 1, 2016)

Also check out Cafes el Magnífico if you're ever in the Born area of Barcelona. It's incredible. ?


----------



## matomoto (Jun 15, 2018)

D'Origen coffee roasters in Albir (Alicante) near to Benidorm.

Good weather and better coffee























They also own a coffee farm in Panama (Baru black mountain)


----------

